# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Turbo Hud not working

## Lagertha

Hello,

Since today TH does not work with me anymore.

There is always the I do not have enough rights to access the file.

Can someone help me?

Excuse my bad English.

Best regards

----------


## prrovoss

right click and run as admin?

----------


## Lagertha

does not work as admin

Yesterday everything ran without problems.

----------


## prrovoss

could you check if you got an exceptions.txt in your logs folder and post its content here?

----------


## Lagertha

Excuse me, my english is not so good, is that correct?



edit: why so small?

edit 2.:

Or you mean this?


17.3.30.10 STABLE for Diablo III 2.5.0.44247 (v7.2)
NOTE: A clean install into an empty folder is required when updating from older than v7.2!
NOTE: You can't use TurboHUD with the 64bit version of the Diablo III.
NOTE: Be sure to have at least .NET 4.5.2, DirectX 11 and Windows 7 SP1 on your computer
NOTE: Windows 7 users have to install Windows 7 SP1 and Platform Update. In exchange everybody can get a smoother HUD experience.
NOTE: TurboHUD sends anonymous usage data to TurboHUD Dashboard!
TurboHUD
- added: speak support for ItemsPlugin

----------


## prrovoss

no. you should have a folder named "logs". but with what i could read from the screenshot, it looks like you dont even have one.
now that i think about it, its logical that you dont have a logs folder since you cant even start thud. 

are you 100% sure that you are logged in with your normal account and that you have admin rights? can you start other programs with admin rights?

and make sure that your antivirus tool isnt interfering with thud. sometimes they flag or quarantine it. so make clear, that thud is whitelisted in your antivirus software

----------


## Lagertha

Turbo Hud is on my virus program in the whitelist. Is not recognized when I start.

I have done everything as usual, I have not changed anything.

I am also online with the right user and can start other programs as an administrator.

----------


## prrovoss

strange. to me this still sounds like an antivirus problem. could you turn off your antivirus completely and try to start thud then? and maybe restart your computer before that so that no other process is accessing the thud.exe

----------


## itsmylife

Create another folder elsewhere on your HD. Maybe your W7 doesn't allow this on your desktop.

BTW why there is double desktop in your path?

----------


## prrovoss

right the desktop could be a problem too. i didnt catch that^^

----------


## Lagertha

I have made the virus program off.
Malware turned off, computer restarted-
File re-downloaded and inserted on a different hard disk into a new folder.

Again the same problem as before. What I find so funny, that it is only since today. Today I have not done anything other than the last few months.

----------


## HiddenGamer

I am having the exact same issue. I just now downloaded the files, and i'm running into the issue when launching it.


- I do have diablo 3 open in the background. 
- Diablo 3 is running in 32-bit mode
- Turbohud is launched as admin
- I use windows 10, 64 bit
- I have disabled all anti-virus programs

----------


## prrovoss

i have honestly no other ideas here^^
maybe try to start thud from another partition, not the system (C) drive.

----------


## HiddenGamer

> i have honestly no other ideas here^^
> maybe try to start thud from another partition, not the system (C) drive.


I have now tried both my D: partition and my E: Partition with no luck. Sadly.

----------


## prrovoss

what if you create a new user with admin rights and try to start thud while logged in to this new user?
really just guessing here^^

----------


## HiddenGamer

I will give this a try sometime tomorrow. I appreciate the effort  :Smile:

----------


## Lagertha

Yesterday it works and everything was fine. And today...... But i have a log 




2017.04.03 15:17:28.259 ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
2017.04.03 15:17:28.260 ui_default_main.xml
2017.04.03 15:17:28.261 ui_default_themeinfo.xml
2017.04.03 15:17:30.072	new run: Wizard, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t1
2017.04.03 15:17:30.246	create RenderTarget
2017.04.03 15:20:53.108	new run: Demon Hunter, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t10
2017.04.03 15:33:53.871	new run: Witch Doctor, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 15:35:36.452	new run: Barbarian, New Tristram, Difficulty: t6
2017.04.03 16:34:59.123	new run: Demon Hunter, Hidden Camp, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 16:52:34.248	new run: Demon Hunter, Hidden Camp, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 17:16:21.496	new run: Demon Hunter, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 17:35:05.037	new run: Demon Hunter, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 17:53:07.581	new run: Barbarian, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 17:58:59.380	new run: Demon Hunter, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 18:00:09.808	new run: Barbarian, The Survivors' Enclave, Difficulty: t11
2017.04.03 19:21:50.458	new run: Barbarian, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t13
2017.04.03 20:10:43.830	new run: Wizard, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t12
2017.04.03 20:58:30.651	terminate TurboHUD because Diablo 3 is not running
2017.04.03 20:58:30.663	exit
2017.04.04 14:55:01.432	initializing overlay
2017.04.04 14:55:01.442 create Direct2D1 Factory
2017.04.04 14:55:01.450 create DirectWrite Factory
2017.04.04 14:55:01.452 create DirectInput
2017.04.04 14:55:01.504 create DirectInput Keyboard
2017.04.04 14:55:01.515 create SwapChain
2017.04.04 14:55:01.574 maximum supported feature level: Level_11_0
2017.04.04 14:55:01.596	create RenderTarget
2017.04.04 14:55:01.650	loading configuration
2017.04.04 14:55:01.651 config.xml
2017.04.04 14:55:01.669 ui_default_buffs.xml
2017.04.04 14:55:01.670 ui_default_labels_run_stats.xml
2017.04.04 14:55:01.672 ui_default_main.xml
2017.04.04 14:55:01.673 ui_default_themeinfo.xml
2017.04.04 14:55:03.816	new run: Demon Hunter, Bastion's Keep Stronghold, Difficulty: t13
2017.04.04 14:55:04.011	create RenderTarget

----------


## TurboWizzz

I received the same error message since about 2 weeks ago. Never had any issues with TH before, always working smooth and easy. I was able to get TH up and running again by whitelisting TH folder and turbohud.exe process in my AntiVirus program.

----------

